# Gallery



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I added my Google+ Gmail to my phone then all the sudden these albums showed up and I can't figure out how to get them to go away. Any suggestions?

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> I added my Google+ Gmail to my phone then all the sudden these albums showed up and I can't figure out how to get them to go away. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


Select and delete??


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Select and delete??


There's no option to do that! In the screenshot they are selected.

Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> I added my Google+ Gmail to my phone then all the sudden these albums showed up and I can't figure out how to get them to go away. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Mezmerize


You would have to delete the photo's from the cloud, so you could delete them from the Google + app...but I don't understand why you would do that. Alternatively, you could use a different gallery, like QuickPic.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Go into your accounts and sync settings and uncheck "sync google-photos". IDK if it'll work but it's worth a shot.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah google talk uploads all images by default... potentially dangerous if you don't make sure to disable that!









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

